
Adapting TriforceAFL for NetBSD - zdw
http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/adapting_triforceafl_for_netbsd_part
======
drewg123
I had no idea what AFL was (besides the football league). It turns out its a
fuzzer.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_fuzzy_lop_(fuzzer)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_fuzzy_lop_\(fuzzer\))

~~~
simlevesque
It changed a lot of things. The amount of bugs found by AFL is insane.

[http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/#bugs](http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/#bugs)

~~~
amagumori
lcamtuf (don't know their real name) is an absolute whiz, the write-ups on
their website and tools they've built are great.

also, their website is an example of a great, no-BS web design, for the reason
that it's one level deep. there's no "articles", "tools", "contact" links
adding a further level of indirection and hiding what's on those pages. all
content titles and descriptions are in the same area and are all visible at
once when the page loads - at a glance, you can see everything their site has
to offer, and get an overall idea of their work almost instantly. side note -
i don't think we talk enough about how important visual locality is for
information design.

~~~
xvilka
Check out also his book "Silence on the Wire"[1].

[1] [https://nostarch.com/silence.htm](https://nostarch.com/silence.htm)

